# Placing Windows Kernel in RAM



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

It's well known that anything that runs in RAM will be faster than an item that has to access the hard drive and virtual memory. This hack prevents the kernel that is the foundation of XP using the slower Paging Executive functions.

WARNING
Perform this hack only if the system has 512MB or more of installed RAM!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management]
"DisablePagingExecutive"=dword:00000001

---------------------------------------------------------

To undo this hack use the entry below

---------------------------------------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management]
"DisablePagingExecutive"=dword:00000000


----------

